# Como conectar elementos electronicos en una placa board



## SBMMML (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola:
Es la primera vez que estoy en este foro. Me gustaria que me ayudarais con un proyecto de tecnología. Consiste en realizar un lector de codigos de barras, el problema es que no se como conectar los componentes en la placa board donde tiene que ir montado el circuito. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 3, 2007)

checate :
http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/index.html


----------



## SBMMML (Jun 5, 2007)

Muchas gracías por el enlace. Ahora ya se conectarlo el problema es que el circuito no funciona como esperaba podrías ayudarme.
Se supone que cuando la LDR recibe luz el zumbador no tendría que sonar y cuando no recibiese luz si, el problema es que cuando conecto todos los elementos al circuito el zumbador no para de sonar.
Este es un enlace para poder ver el proyecto que tenemos que hacer. Gracias de nuevo.

http://www.iesespriu.org/tecno/lectorcodibarresCastellano.htm


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2007)

Debes ajustar la resistencia variable.


----------



## SBMMML (Jun 7, 2007)

Gracia ahora ya funciona, me a ayudado mucho, la pena es que yo no puedo ayudar a nadie. GRACIAS.


----------

